# Experience with Flying Saucer Wheel



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

Once I got my critter nation I was excited to replace my super pet chinchilla with a flying saucer wheel. The flying saucer wheel has been amazing for the first week until one night the sound of plastic grinding woke me up. At first I thought the wheel needed lubrication, but after I took the wheel apart I noticed that the base of the stand was cracked. By the looks of it, it seems like the weight of my rats have broke it because there has been times were I have up to three of my rats running on it at once. Has anyone else had similar issues and should I consider a new wheel, one that's a bit more durable? I'm planning on getting this one replaced, maybe the wheel was already broken before I even got it.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I use the silent spinner ones to find they work best

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I have a silent spinner and its okay not bad, holds up well, but its not exactly silent. It rattles the bars a bit when a rat is running. Overall a good wheel that has held up 10 months.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

I had a silent spinner before, but it was bending the whole wire mesh on the side of my petco rat manor which is why I returned it. However it does come with a stand, so now I feel very stupid for returning it especially since I had over a $10 discount. I might give the flying saucer another try, but I'm pretty sure it'll just break again. The damages seem to be completely weight related. If it couldn't hold the weight of 3 young rats, than I could only imagine what will it be like when they get older. It's just a shame, because they seemed to enjoy it much more than the silent spinner.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

How strange that your flying saucer broke! That's my absolute favorite wheel. I love it and the rats love it too! Not sure how several of your rats fit on it- Dexter is already almost looking to have outgrown the 12" wheel! 
I like my new Comfort wheel, but hated my old one. When they start to go, they REALLY start to go. The old one was unbearably loud, flimsy, and worthless. The new one is relatively silent when clipped to the cage bars and on the stand at the same time, and my rats love this wheel. The girls love to run on it at the same time and it's never cracked.


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

My rats broke two flying saucer wheels, it's a real shame because they really enjoyed using them. I seriously went through so many pet products and I think these companies intentionally make them crappy so they can break and we can keep coming back for more. I never in my life returned so many products before, no joke. The flying saucer is completely made out of plastic, I was surprised that it was capable of even withstanding a rat's weight. These wheels are NOT good wheels for rats, they're just too fragile and can't support the weight of an adult rat.


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

I bought one a month ago and my rats have never used, biggest waste of money. Is there a way I could encourage them to use it maybe? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

Put a treat in front of them when they're on the wheel, then eventually give them the treat. If they wont use it afterwards than they probably don't like wheels. However like I said, the flying saucers you buy from petco will not support the weight of a single rat.


----------

